# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të personave të humbur >  Kërkoj Rexhepin nga Prizreni

## Wordless

Nuk i mbaj mënd mbiemrin, por ka pasur para luftës linjë autobusësh me europën + ka dhe një hotel të vogël në Zvicër !! Nëse dikush e din mbiemrin e Rexhepit të ma kujtojë. Ose ndonjë nr cel se adresën e di, por përtoj të vete deri në PZ

Faleminderit paraprakisht

----------


## Aferim

Rexhepin nga Prizreni?

Jo, ne fakt nuk e njohkam....me vjen keq....

----------

Kunadhe Kelcyre (28-03-2015)

----------

